# ftp pc to mac



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi , my friend and I want to be able to ftp large files such as a wedding video between our two computers. I have a pc. He has one of the latest intel mac laptops. We do believe his operating system is OX 10.4. I have Cerberus ftp server and Ipswitch pro. Can anyone give us a good mac program to do this please OR some detailed instructions for the one that is apparently built into a mac from what I have read. I do this all the time with my pc friends but this has me buffaloed and he lives about 3000 miles away so we need something well simplified please. 
Thank you, 
Linda


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

Just download Fugu for his mac. It is a great free ftp program.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Any FTP client should work fine. (Being a Mac shouldn't change anything.)

There are many, many clients to choose from: http://www.versiontracker.com/php/q...tion=search&str=ftp&srchArea=macosx&submit=Go
Some are free, some are shareware, some commercial.

Some tools like Speed Downloader have FTP capabilities also, but also provide other tools.

The good thing is most are fully functioning at least to try for a month, so you can pick what you like the best, and IF applicable pay for a full version if you feel reasonable.


----------



## exhibo (Aug 30, 2007)

I use a mac too. I use ftp in Terminal to 'put' files on a remote pc. You can find Terminal, under Utilities in the Apps folder.
Here are some instructions that may help.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60035

The machine i connect to needs a username and password, so I have to do this:

$ sftp "username"@my.example.com
Connecting to my.example.com...
[email protected] password: "passsword"

hope that helps...


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

HI, we did try the terminal thing but couldn't seem to get it to work. Mind you could be because I was using a router as well as my broadband router. I have now disconnected my wireless router and shall try it directly when we can get the chance. I have a user name and password on my computer's ftp server so thanks for the info on that as well. I have never had problems even behind my router connecting with my pc friends , just with my friend with his mac. SIGH. Thanks for the suggestions and we will try them and see what we can do. If I still have problems will come back and ask some more questions. Thanks all for the replies.


----------

